# Phidippus Regius jumping spider



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi I am really interested in these stunning little spiders and just wanted to know if any of you kept them? I just want info on housing and feeding reallyAnd what your experiences have been with these little beauties?


Cheers


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

would also like to know


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/915832-phidippus-regius.html

Phidippus Regius (Jumping Spider) ??


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/915832-phidippus-regius.html
> 
> Phidippus Regius (Jumping Spider) ??




Cheers for that but the second link won't open :-/ and I really wanted a bit more advice on housing and feeding really


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

the second link basically says :

"Hi well i have 8 off these and love them. They are slow growers and don't need much care. Slings live in plastic shot glasses and live happily in them for ages. They eat fruit flys as slings and will take things much bigger when they get older. I don't really mist them and they shed fine. One note if they are not hungry they wont eat but when they do they are amazing. They shed where ever really and don't shed like tarantulas. They live for around 2 years and mating can be difficult as both sexes tend to eat each other. Although if both are ready will mate perfectly fine. As adult they will live fine in cricket tubs but make sure they are all separate."

and this vid:

Jumping Spider Feeding#1 - YouTube


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

retic lover said:


> Cheers for that but the second link won't open :-/ and I really wanted a bit more advice on housing and feeding really


Odd.

Works fine when I try it.

Here is some of what it said...


_Hi well i have 8 off these and love them. They are slow growers and don't need much care. Slings live in plastic shot glasses and live happily in them for ages. They eat fruit flys as slings and will take things much bigger when they get older. I don't really mist them and they shed fine. One note if they are not hungry they wont eat but when they do they are amazing. They shed where ever really and don't shed like tarantulas. They live for around 2 years and mating can be difficult as both sexes tend to eat each other. Although if both are ready will mate perfectly fine. As adult they will live fine in cricket tubs but make sure they are all separate.

Have a look at my feeding video_
_Jumping Spider Feeding#1 - YouTube_


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

That vid was awesome :2thumb: want them....where are they up for sale ill buy some now :mf_dribble:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

darklightjulez said:


> the second link basically says :
> 
> "hi well i have 8 off these and love them. They are slow growers and don't need much care. Slings live in plastic shot glasses and live happily in them for ages. They eat fruit flys as slings and will take things much bigger when they get older. I don't really mist them and they shed fine. One note if they are not hungry they wont eat but when they do they are amazing. They shed where ever really and don't shed like tarantulas. They live for around 2 years and mating can be difficult as both sexes tend to eat each other. Although if both are ready will mate perfectly fine. As adult they will live fine in cricket tubs but make sure they are all separate."
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Odd.
> 
> Works fine when I try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

These have been on my list of spiders to buy for some time. Hoping to get some this year. I once had one of our local jumping spiders in a live food tub with a small meal worm for about 30 mins and watching it hunt the worm was amazing


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Bugz uk has them 0.5 - 1cm LS for £25 :gasp: dont know if that is steep or not as ive never seen them for sale before...but I am actually tempted :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Bugz uk has them 0.5 - 1cm LS for £25 :gasp: dont know if that is steep or not as ive never seen them for sale before...but I am actually tempted :mf_dribble:


Sound expensive, how many were you going to get?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow that does sound a bit pricey :-/


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

retic lover said:


> Wow that does sound a bit pricey :-/


Aye, no way would I pay £25+8 postage for one tiny jumping spider, to be honest. Not saying cheaper can be found or anything, but if you had these, I think it would be sort of good to have a few, rather that one. I know you cannot keep them together, but still.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

The males of the Mopsus Mormon – Green Jumping Spider, are said to be pretty striking, not sure if that species ever comes on to the market place?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Bugz uk has them 0.5 - 1cm LS for £25 :gasp: dont know if that is steep or not as ive never seen them for sale before...but I am actually tempted :mf_dribble:


This nature clip is really fascinating!

Praying mantis vs Jumping spider (#45) - YouTube


----------



## ciaran (Jul 17, 2012)

exopet on facebook looks to be £25/pair +£8pp 
coming soon, also hyllus diardi which i have my name down for


----------



## Coxxo (Aug 20, 2009)

I have one female and she is great, i get so much enjoyment from watching and feeding her! She is the only one who survived out of the four i bought from claires bugs on here last august, i paid £10 for three, £4 for postage, and i got one extra sent with them for free so those prices do seem steep. I am just loading some photos of her on to the picture section so check it out!


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Coxxo said:


> I have one female and she is great, i get so much enjoyment from watching and feeding her! She is the only one who survived out of the four i bought from claires bugs on here last august, i paid £10 for three, £4 for postage, and i got one extra sent with them for free so those prices do seem steep. I am just loading some photos of her on to the picture section so check it out!


how can I find this seller?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Coxxo said:


> I have one female and she is great, i get so much enjoyment from watching and feeding her! She is the only one who survived out of the four i bought from claires bugs on here last august,* i paid £10 for three,* £4 for postage, and i got one extra sent with them for free so those prices do seem steep. I am just loading some photos of her on to the picture section so check it out!


Sounds a far more sensible price.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> how can I find this seller?


Members list?


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Members list?


 is that just on homepage?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Reptile Forums - Members List


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Reptile Forums - Members List


 found her thanks


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> found her thanks


Welcome.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep them, and kept a few different sp of them,On of my all time Favorite inverts I have kept/keep
They are amazing to keep and very interesting, I think they are quite easy to care for but do find slings quite hard to care for,

I keep mine in vented tubs with substrate, twigs etc, spray one corner a few times a week, the slings I keep different and very minimal, and have better success with not misting them at all,

The ones Martin @ Bugz uk has for sale are pairs I think, might be worth asking him, Virginia cheeseman had them a few weeks pack too @£25 a adult pair,plus one of the Females was all ready gravid

One of my Female+Male Phidippus regius,


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there a small chance of them being able to jump out of tank/viv, if you open lid, and they happen to be sitting in an elevated position?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Virginia cheeseman had them a few weeks pack too @£25 a adult pair,plus one of the Females was all ready gravid


That sounds a better deal.

She was a bit gutted she did not buy any more the tiger beetles sp she had, because she sold ALL of them in one day flat. She was saying this to me, via e mail, just today.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Is there a small chance of them being able to jump out of tank/viv, if you open lid, and they happen to be sitting in an elevated position?


They do jump,the Males jump at the camera lens every time and follow it around everywhere, I think they can see their reflection in it,


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> They do jump,the Males jump at the camera lens every time and follow it around everywhere, I think they can see their reflection in it,


If you put on next to a 5p, what would the size comparison be?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheers for the info


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wondering what temps people keep these at?


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

chondropython said:


> Just wondering what temps people keep these at?


i keep mine around 70F +

60F during the night....


----------

